# Using finale 2011, is there a way so I can move around the score durring playback?



## newbycomposer (Jul 26, 2014)

I actually love writting straight into finale, opposed to hand writing or going straight into a daw, but ive run into a problem. On bigger peices (such as a full orchestra) there isn't enough room on the screen to see all the instruments lines, which is ok when I'm writting for the most part, the problem is if I want to check my notes via playback. When I hit the playback button it pops to the top of the score, and sometimes (such as the piece I'm working on now) I don't have any notes up there, and its hard to check pitch because I can't see the score while its playing it back. Ive looked online and messed around in finale myself and can't find anything.


----------



## JT (Jul 27, 2014)

You can't adjust the score in the playback window other than to change the viewing percentage and/or switching from scroll view to page view. Whatever staves are visible on your monitor before playback, will be visible during playback. I rotate my 24"monitor vertically to see a complete page of a large score.


----------



## rgames (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah - you can't scroll vertically during playback. It's a pain.

However, Finale doesn't jump to the top staff when I play back. It just scrolls horizontally from whatever view I had just before playback. Maybe you have an option set somewhere that makes that happen?

Do you know the SPACEBAR and CTRL-SPACEBAR key commands? If you SPACEBAR-LEFT CLICK at any point in the score it'll start playback from there and scroll horizontally. If you press CTRL-SPACEBAR (no click) then it will play whatever notes are at the position of the mouse cursor, even while you move across the music. If you SHIFT-CTRL-SPACEBAR and move the cursor then it will do the same but solo the staff under the cursor.

Those are the handiest ways I've found to check notes.

None of that helps your vertical-scroll-during-playback problem but they're good ways to check notes.

rgames


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 29, 2014)

Finale's Staff Sets are also helpful to easily show/hide different groups of staves.


----------

